# SAN DIEGO RIDE...SAT,  APRIL 26th



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 3, 2008)

Okay Ladies and Gents, After checking and re-checking the calendar. I have decided to put together a Slow and easy, super flat, along the bay and boardwalk ride and bbq in Beautiful San Diego Ca.  Saturday April 26th.

 These are just the basics and will have something more complete as I get your feedback.  We will all meet from 10-12 at the Large Gazebo in Belmont Park in Mission Bay. There are many places to park and lots of space. If for some reason the large gazebo is accupied. Look for the large amount of bikes and one of the many stone picnic tables near to it. You'll see us...  The ride will start at high noon (bring sunscreen).  The ride will go along the bay south to the Marina inlet then across to Mission bay boardwalk then North along the boardwalk through Pacific Beach and all the way to La Jolla. We can stop at one of the many eateries/bars.  Then again we could head east to Mission Blvd make a right and head south. This is a real fun part cause we can spread out and monopolize an entire lane. Continue south from there back to the Belmont Rollercoaster. Make a left the and enter the other side of Belmont park and back to Mainer's way and back to the BBQ.  There we can split up for smaller missions, Enjoy food,  May be a volleyball game. (need a net) or what other bayside activities we can think of!!!

  I will have a grill, a cooler, and a small amout of burgers and dogs.  Feel free to bring what you would like. I need one person form each set of groups coming down co-organize with me. We will need plates spoons, forks, cold drinks. What do you guys think of a pot luck? If everybody could bring a little something. This will be one heck of a shin dig... Co-organizers contact me directly as I often lose track of these threads.  

  I am in no way trying to be a leader, If this sort of this is your fortay. I will happily be your co-organizer. Let's set this off right. Kids, dogs, drinkers, nondrinkers and all other types and vices welcome.  The only criteria is that riders ride a Prewar to late 50's Ballooner...

  So who's with me!!


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 3, 2008)

Putting it on my calendar right now...bummer, I may be working the CORR race that weekend in Pomona...


----------



## MartyW (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 4, 2008)

*Bummer*

I thought my son might like to do this ride, but he rides a 1967 Typhoon, so I guess he doesn't qualify.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 4, 2008)

Gordon said:


> I thought my son might like to do this ride, but he rides a 1967 Typhoon, so I guess he doesn't qualify.





Yeah I know a girl in the OC that may wana ride but shes got a 66 Rose Colored Hollywood.

 So maybe open up the qualifications to maybe middleweights and maybe older but IMO no Stingrays?

Just a thought??

But other than that im game.


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 4, 2008)

It sounds like a fun time, though I don't own the required bike.  Lol.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2008)

when I hosted our rides we had everything there. mountain bikes, road bikes, someone even brought a BMX bike if they keep to the rules I probably have a bike or two if I make it I could loan though I understand it is more fun to ride your own bike. come on guys let everyone ride  
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 4, 2008)

*I'm a Sluuug!*

Man, when you said you wanted a ride you meant it you and Cory both asked me in the same week! I AM SO GOING TO BE THERE!!!!

My old stompin grounds...

Holy Crud I gotta put a bike together!!!

I can bring something too or $$$

I can't wait!   

J-Me


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 4, 2008)

*Okay, Okay...let's Compromise.*

First allow me to apologize to the many middleweighters and 60's bike riders.  If you should choose to ride one of those, I don't mind. It's not that I intended to exclude anyone... So I'll refrase....  ALL Classic and Antique Bicycles are included.  I sorta just favor the HEAVY ones.  

  So if one of you shows up with a 28 speed Carbon fiber rock hopper hybrid road nightmare. Please, please borrow one of mine and take off that silly aerodynamic helmet.... the spandex is up to you.....LOL 

  I will be creating a map and direction/ invitations... All are welcome...
 I still need some co-organizers!!!  Longbeach, Where you at? A.V. I know your out there? Tell all who will come down. More details to come. 

 Let's have a blast ya'll .... 

 Junior


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2008)

my personal rule is you have to wear shorts over the spandex so I don't get sick or something. no promises from the AV crowd, i"ll try though.:o 
Scott


----------



## kendemned (Mar 4, 2008)

*This Ride Sounds GREAT!*

Although I will have to miss a day of work to be there.
This sounds like a ride I don't want to miss!
  Ken


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 4, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> First allow me to apologize to the many middleweighters and 60's bike riders.  If you should choose to ride one of those, I don't mind. It's not that I intended to exclude anyone... So I'll refrase....  ALL Classic and Antique Bicycles are included.  I sorta just favor the HEAVY ones.
> 
> So if one of you shows up with a 28 speed Carbon fiber rock hopper hybrid road nightmare. Please, please borrow one of mine and take off that silly aerodynamic helmet.... the spandex is up to you.....LOL
> 
> ...




WOO HOO!  I can wear the Spandex!  Thank you for clarifying and bending your rules.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 5, 2008)

BikeMore said:


> WOO HOO!  I can wear the Spandex!  Thank you for clarifying and bending your rules.




BikeMore if you wear the spandex I will be unable to ride due to tears from cryin or laughin too hard whichever may apply. :eek:


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 5, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> BikeMore if you wear the spandex I will be unable to ride due to tears from cryin or laughin too hard whichever may apply. :eek:




LOL, don't be hatin'.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 5, 2008)

BikeMore said:


> LOL, don't be hatin'.




hatin nothin I maybe be blind or delerious w/ laughter BikeMore, but it wont really be a concern of mine since Ill be in front of you.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Mar 5, 2008)

*Add 2 more to the count*

My wife and I will be coming to the ride from Hollywood.  It sounds like fun.

Johnny


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> hatin nothin I maybe be blind or delerious w/ laughter BikeMore, but it wont really be a concern of mine since Ill be in front of you.




you know, it may cause a crash and that would be tragic I've laughed so hard I couldn't see well enough to ride. are your legs hairy? I don't care for hairy legs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





when I'm in charge of the world I have a few rules.
1. no male over 12 who is not on the Olympic swim team is allowed to wear a speedo...EVER...EVER!!!
2. spandex is forbidden on anyone over 125lbs. (excepting allowances in any other law)
3. tube tops are forbidden if your belly is bigger around than your chest.
4. no half tops if you have stretch marks, or may suddenly develop stretch marks. ( a further ammendment may be added for Cottage Cheese)
5.men should only wear bike shorts if they are in a race or in training for a race. (extreme prudence should be used in this instance)
6.there will be a sliding scale for exposed flesh based upon a persons specific mass. (more mass less exposed flesh, less mass more allowable exposed flesh)
I think we can all agree that these rules are necessary and reasonable.
Scott


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 5, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> you know, it may cause a crash and that would be tragic I've laughed so hard I couldn't see well enough to ride. are your legs hairy? I don't care for hairy legs




To answer your question... yes.  My legs are hairy. 

I'm a beast.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2008)

BikeMore said:


> To answer your question... yes.  My legs are hairy.
> 
> I'm a beast.




now you're scaring me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome everyone, I'm glad to see the responses... Just a reminder.

    We need Pop up canopies, a volleyball & net, paper plates, plastic forks/kinves/spoons, plastic cups, napkins.  

   Does anyone want to volunteer to bring side dishes?  
  Store bought mac salad? Deli friend chicken? sodas?
  chips, dips, chains, whips?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 5, 2008)

Awesome everyone, I'm glad to see the responses... Just a reminder.

    We need Pop up canopies, a volleyball & net, paper plates, plastic forks/kinves/spoons, plastic cups, napkins.  

   Does anyone want to volunteer to bring side dishes?  
  Store bought mac salad? Deli friend chicken? sodas?
  chips, dips, chains, whips?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2008)

Jr your probably still working out the details of the route:eek: Can you tell us where the starting point is in relation to nearest train station?

Thanks


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 6, 2008)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Jr your probably still working out the details of the route:eek: Can you tell us where the starting point is in relation to nearest train station?
> 
> Thanks




We should like... totally train-pool...


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 6, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> Does anyone want to volunteer to bring side dishes?
> Store bought mac salad? Deli friend chicken? sodas?
> chips, dips, chains, whips?




LOL.  Though I'm not 10000% sure I will be able to make it, I can bring a few things food-wise, side dishes.   I will try to come up with something interesting.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 6, 2008)

*Train Station/Stuff for the Shin Dig!!!*

The nearest train is the Coaster stop at Old Town head north over the bridge you could ride by Sea Woild down the jetty to west mission bay drive over the Ventura bridge to the meeting place would take would take almost a hour....or so... 

I can bring a FORKS, SPOONS, KNIFES, (no knifes for Fleetwood  ) and a 10x10 POP-UP tent and I will make a BANNER for the event!!!

I will whip up a design so come up with a name...   

J-Me


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 6, 2008)

*Buzz-Kill.*



Aeropsycho said:


> The nearest train is the Coaster stop at Old Town head north over the bridge you could ride by Sea Woild down the jetty to west mission bay drive over the Ventura bridge to the meeting place would take would take almost a hour....or so...





Car it is.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2008)

AntonyR said:


> Car it is.




Yuppers car it is...

Anyone have the address of the starting point?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> I can bring a FORKS, SPOONS, KNIFES, (no knifes for Fleetwood  ) and a 10x10 POP-UP tent and I will make a BANNER for the event!!!
> 
> I will whip up a design so come up with a name...
> 
> J-Me




hey now!


 can I bring my own???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 6, 2008)

*Closest Known Address*

The Bahia Hotel is the closest known address to the starting point of the ride. It is on the right if your headed westbound on Mission Bay Drive. Go to the light where the Hotel entrance is... But stay to the left and make the left at Mariner's Point into parking lot. Make another immediate left and follow the road around to the Large Blue Gazeebo... If we are not in it We'll be right outside it.  The address is 998 West Mission Bay Drive, San Diego CA 92109 

 Super Dooper Gang!! Neato!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 6, 2008)

*The Cabe Clambake and Bike Cruise???*

Name for it???... I print alll day let do something besides retail advertising.... 


J-Me

 I used to work at Hamel's it was my first job 1979-82 Bicycle Mechanic...


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 6, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> Name for it???... I print alll day let do something besides retail advertising....
> 
> 
> J-Me
> ...





Ok Guys now time to come up with a cool name for the monster we created.

I will be thinking also of some good ideas. 

Maybe have some games at the park too?? 

I think I remember someone throwing that out, how about kickball or maybe horse shoes ?

or if some ones got a set of Jarts (those lawn darts that I always seen on that other bike forum for saleeek:

But I plan on being there now the big decision what to take down to SD from LA to ride??

55 Corvette


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 6, 2008)

Why not try some of the games the AMCA uses, tire toss, slow race, riding on 2X4, etc. Just try to involve the thing we all love (bikes...DUH) to the mix.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 6, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> Why not try some of the games the AMCA uses, tire toss, slow race, riding on 2X4, etc. Just try to involve the thing we all love (bikes...DUH) to the mix.




Sounds fun can you provide a link to the list or maybe list em??

Maybe add a new event "Pitch the Ray", kinda like the hammer throw in the Olympics but w maybe a Sting Ray??


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 6, 2008)

Really I don't think that there is a set list. All you need to do is use your imagination. I mean you could play water balloon tag if it's warm enough. See the amca doesn't always have a set field meet. You just throw old tires around an orange safety cone, maybe 3 or 4 in a row from a set distance while riding your bike. The slow race w/ start and finish lines, whoever gets there last without tapping their feet wins. Tie 2 or 3 boards together and see who can ride it without rolling off. The games are only limited to what you can dream up and be fun and competitive.


----------



## Flat Tire (Mar 7, 2008)

Another thing they do is see who can ride the farthest with a plastic glass of water on their head. Or a spoon in their mouth with an egg in it.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 7, 2008)

Maybe a "Coast Race" where we pedal to a predetermined spot and see who goes the farthest w out actually pedaling.

On thing we used to do at a park near me was get a few large blocks of Ice and ride em down the hill with towels to sit on em, was a blast but that is if there are any hills at the park we will be at. (I know it doesnt involve bikes but it was alot of fun on the hot days)


----------



## BikeMore (Mar 7, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> Maybe a "Coast Race" where we pedal to a predetermined spot and see who goes the farthest w out actually pedaling.
> 
> On thing we used to do at a park near me was get a few large blocks of Ice and ride em down the hill with towels to sit on em, was a blast but that is if there are any hills at the park we will be at. (I know it doesnt involve bikes but it was alot of fun on the hot days)




We can also play 'kick the can' and chase a big hoop around with a stick.
 

You know I'm kidding.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 7, 2008)

BikeMore said:


> We can also play 'kick the can' and chase a big hoop around with a stick.
> 
> 
> You know I'm kidding.




Look  youngin you may learn something.

There was a time when young people were not tethered to electronic devices but maybe not in your lifetime?? Hmmm

You definitely know im messin w you BikeMore :eek:

Im game to play any Bike games, hey BikeMore I got a game for u called HILL CLIMB wanna play????


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys are killing me,HA-HA. It sounds like you are all on the right track. Now if I can just get some people off their dead butts down here in Fla. we'll be in business for our vintage Fat Tire get together.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 7, 2008)

*Here is a map of the area....*

There is not much room at all at the Gazebo and during the warm months that is about 60 degres + and the parking gets full and we would be scattered all over plus it is not very safe when the crazyness starts:eek:  I have another spot we could ride from that is connected in route that should have parking most of the morning and we could set up a better camp site because if we are all going to ride who is going to watch are JUNK!!! Plus traffic leaving there at 2-3 o clock just to get to the freeway FORGET IT 1 hour for 4 miles!!!

I don't want this to be a bummer so I will...suggest a different location it will work as long as the POWER BOATS are not racing! and it is still flat ground!

And lots of grass ... to stand on 

J-Me


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 7, 2008)

*Closer look at location*

Here is another closer view of the spot.... Jr. is talking about...

I will send another map of a location which would be maybe better I have parked here many times alot less people and dirtbags...:o  more like a park and less traffic to get outta there and no hills...I am a whimp... 

Just a serving suggestion  

J-Me


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 7, 2008)

*My suggestion for a better location*

Less people less traffic more closer parking and we can leave are camp site without loosing it! :eek:  and  start from here and go under the bridge around the bay side... the sidewalk/bike path is really wide here!

J-Me!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Aeropsycho said:


> Less people less traffic more closer parking and we can leave are camp site without loosing it! :eek:  and  start from here and go under the bridge around the bay side... the sidewalk/bike path is really wide here!
> 
> J-Me!




I'm noticing a trend in your posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scott


----------



## MartyW (Mar 7, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> how many of you want me to park on the island?
> Scott




I for one do not want you to park on the Island 

This should be a great time!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 8, 2008)

*Chill... SORRY BUDDY*

I was pokin you with a stick... I don't know why you took this so personal I see you bantering back and forth with others on here and givin them a hard time...

*I WAS JUST TEASING*  

I didn't even think you would see my little in you endos... all in pun!

I for one am impressed with your attitude and style of writing on here and your collecting we share a lot in common and as to the frustration... to uncle L as well I met him when I was a kid.... so I do not agreed with anything he has said since!  Friend?  He does not know I exist!!! did you read my post

I am going to bring my 37 Fleetwood to the ride un restored so you can personally inspect it  

As for the island it has a radar tower on it you can't get to it...

Besides whos gonna put the air pump in your spokes and make you beef it into the seawall...  still joking  BIG HUG!!!!:o + BEER.... 

We are lucky enough to collect the same stuff and lucky to have some kind of life here in California and want to get together to RIDE!!! I have waiting for this since 1977!!! This Ride will be bitchin! Let's Do It!!!

J-Me


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 8, 2008)

*Location Of The Ride*

I am cool with moving the venue to another part of Mission Bay. I am also cool with avoiding the street traffic.  People have asked me to not make the ride not much longer than the new proposed one. This is a leisure ride, I would like to be able to use one hand, look around, and even chit-chat with folks while riding. I also would like to include riding along the boardwalk...I have always had a horrible need to show off. The Boardwalk offers that and the ability to People/Bikini watch. There are many areas in which we can seek refreshment.  Ice Cream, Food, Sodas,....Beer (If your into that) 

  I have posted some pictures of where I meant. The area is actually Southeast of the Bahia entrance. Near the Big blue Gazebo. Plenty of parking. As you can see in Google earth. There is more parking than at Crown Point. 

   I wanna to sends thanks out to all of you.... And let's put it to a vote. Mariners Point or Crown Point....Either it should be one heck of a site to see.
Hey J-me if you can do another google map that shows the route including the boardwalk and around back to both points. Either way we'll pass them both. 

  Stay to the left get to this sign make a left, then another immediate left, Follow it around to the gazebo


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, first I usually only joke lots with that fat pig the ol bike bender! next I'm glad it was only a friendly jab or two. if I know thats what it is I'm ok. I get kinda touchy if I'm not sure. next if I can get the fat man going putting it/them together we should be able to bring two or three Super Streamliners. I'm tempted to assemble the TwinFlex for someone to ride, when I got it, it had some problems and I never got to really ride it before it came all apart. between us we have 3 streamliners and 3 twins I also have the start of a tankless streamliner but it is real spotty at the moment and needs LOTS of parts. also I was thinking of riding the 1944 or the 1936. I have lots of potential and none finished!
Scott


----------



## J.E (Mar 8, 2008)

Hope you guys take lot's of pictures.I'm thinking about orginzing a ride up here in Oregon as soon as the weather gets a little nicer.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 9, 2008)

I think J.E.'s ride would be good. Here's an idea.... everyone on the cabe pick one day this summer and proclaim it "fat tire day". Then we could post picture from all over the world of our rides


----------



## J.E (Mar 9, 2008)

I like that idea.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 9, 2008)

I mean why not, the amca has a ride to work day every year.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*New Map!!!*

I thought you meant the other area...DUH!    yeah this would be pretty good (You got my vote) we will just have to get there before GOD!!! to hold it there is alot of sand there and it is away from the water edge right next to the sidewalk here is the new map you requested!!!

I will send a close up  too

Hey FLEETWOOD we could both race are bikes on the straight away!!! I will have to get some of that Yuppy Bike jock grease so I can go faster DANG! My lycra shorts won't fit any more I could scare you off the road... Too Much Beer  

Make sure you bring no glass!!!!  60+ ticket!

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not as fit and trim as I once was!:o I weighed myself today and come in at a rather healthy 206Lbs.! I may have to go into training for this ride. there was a time when I weighed 165Lbs and ran 5 miles a day. I would probably have trouble running out of a burning house. lets hope I never have to try! as for the bike, it is running great! I usually can keep up with most of the old bike guys. we had a ride once and some of the roadies came and borrowed old bikes and couldn't keep up. after about 11 miles or so they were ready to call it quits. of course they are used to 19Lbs. bikes not 85Lbs prewar clunkers! I'm going to make Mike go for a ride today. he needs to get in shape even worse than I do. (ya hear me "Bike Bender"? today!!!)
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*And I thought I stayed up late!*

I used to ride from Ocean beach to Mission beach on my Stock Phantom or B6 when I was 18 I used to be able to go over the Ventura bridge without stopping I would ride behind the the Yuppy road bike guys and draft off of them and then pass um uphill!  Now... I weigh the same the other day I pulled out the scale and I too weigh 205-6 lbs:eek: 

I too used to weigh 165 for years then 185-90 I don't now what the heck happened...:o 

Maybe the beer or more muscle....Yeah that's it muscle.... 

I may have go with the little woman down to lo-cal and make a dry run...

J-Me!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*Banner/T-Shirts for ride*

I need a NAME....  The CABE Bay Cruise???

I have a bubby that prints shirts as well...

I will start gathering my graphic elements...


Some Ideas???

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

how about just "The Cabe Cruise" that way it could be used every time regardless of where we ride. it would be cool to make Tee shirts! 
"The C.A.B.E. Cruise" on the front and "Classic & Antique Bicycle Exchange" on the back. maybe even ask Scott about using his logo.



Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 10, 2008)

*Sounds Good!*

I need eps/vector type file something I can separate for screening it will work for both...

I will mock up something in a couple days... 

J-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Buzz off you bald chicken leg broke back bike boy!!!:eek:




yeah yeah, but deny this!!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 10, 2008)

hey, has anyone mentioned this ride on any of the other boards?
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 11, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> hey, has anyone mentioned this ride on any of the other boards?
> Scott




Scott I originally posted it on the Schwinn forum and Old Hotrod was kind enough to put it on the Cabe for me.

I can also say that it will be a mellow cruise not a death ride like bearnard had us on the last Cyclone ride for sure.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2008)

55' said:
			
		

> I can also say that it will be a mellow cruise not a death ride like bearnard had us on the last Cyclone ride for sure.




Good, I don't think Mikes bike could take too much more! He does kinda make that Straight bar look like a Stingray. Imagine what he looks like on a Stingray! we have a friend who just shakes his head when we ride by 

Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2008)

I suppose I should mention I have been secretly putting together a cd for the ride (probably after the ride actually). I have a boom box that plays mp3's. so far I have music from the mid '30's through the mid '40's I'm going into the '50's and '60's tonight. any requests?

From the '30's:
01. 1936 - Fred Astaire - The Way You Look Tonight 
02. 1936 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra - The Glory Of Love
03. 1936 - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra - Alone
04. 1936 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra/Helen Ward - Goody-Goody
05. 1936 - Fred Astaire - A Fine Romance
06. 1936 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra - Star Dust
07. 1936 - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra - I'm Getting Sentimental Over You 
08. 1936 - Benny Goodman Quartet - Moon Glow 
09. 1936 - Billie Holiday & Her Orchestra - No Regrets 
10. 1936 - Louis Armstrong - Red Sails In The Sunset 
11. 1936 - Xavier Cugat/Pedro Barrios - Say Si Si 
12. 1937 - Benny Goodman Quartet - Stompin' at the Savoy 
13. 1937 - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra - Song of India
14. 1937 - Frances Langford - Harbor Lights
15. 1937 - Jeanette MacDonald & Nelson Eddy - Indian Love Call
16. 1937 - Billie Holiday - Me, Myself, and I 
17. 1937 - Count Basie & His Orchestra - One O'Clock Jump 
18. 1937 - Ella Fitzgerald & Mills Brothers - Dedicated to You 
19. 1938 - Ella Fitzgerald (Chick Webb Orchestra) - A-Tisket, A-Tasket 
20. 1938 - Artie Shaw & His Orchestra - Begin the Beguine 
21. 1938 - Andrews Sisters - Bei Mir Bist Du Schon
22. 1938 - Ozzie Nelson & His Orchestra - The Old Apple Tree 
23. 1938 - Eddy Duchin & His Orchestra - Heart and Soul
24. 1938 - Roy Acuff - Wabash Cannonball 
25. 1938 - Andrews Sisters - Shortenin' Bread 
26. 1938 - Andrews Sisters - Joseph, Joseph
27. 1939 - Larry Clinton & His Orchestra - Deep Purple 
28. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Over The Rainbow 
29. 1939 - Al Donahue & His Orchestra - Jeepers Creepers 
30. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Moon Love 
31. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Wishing (Will Make It So) 
32. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Stairway To The Stars 
33. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - The Man With The Mandolin 
34. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Blue Orchids 
35. 1939 - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra - Our Love 
36. 1939 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra (Vocal Martha Tilton) - This Can't Be Love
37. 1939 - Andrews Sisters - Hold Tight, Hold Tight 
38. 1939 - Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care 
39. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Moonlight Serenade 
40. 1939 - Ink Spots - My Prayer
41. 1939 - Andrews Sisters - Beer Barrel Polka ( Roll out the Barrel)
42. 1939 - Judy Garland - Over the Rainbow
43. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Sunrise Serenade 
44. 1939 - Woody Herman & His Orchestra - At the Woodchopper's Ball 
45. 1939 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Little Brown Jug 
46. 1939 - Louis Armstrong - When the Saints Go Marching In 
47. 1939 - Andrews Sisters - Chico's Love Song 
48. 1939 - Count Basie & His Orchestra - Jumpin' At The Woodside 
49. 1939 - Merry Macs - Ta Hu Wa Nu Wa (Hawaiian War Chant) 
50. 1939 - Charlie Barnet & His Orchestra - Cherokee
51. 1939 - Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit 
52. 1939 - Sammy Kaye & His Orchestra - My Blue Heaven 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 14, 2008)

From the '40's:
001. 1940 - Glen Miller - In The Mood
002. 0940 - Artie Shaw - Frenesi
003. 1940 - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra (Vocal Frank Sinatra & Pied Pipers) - I'll Never Smile Again
004. 1940 - Glenn Miller - Tuxedo Junction 
005. 1940 - Glenn Miller (Marion Hutton) - Woodpecker Song
006. 1940 - Glenn Miller (Ray Eberle) - When You Wish Upon A Star
007. 1940 - Glenn Miller (Ray Eberle) - Blueberry Hill
008. 1940 - Glenn Miller (Ray Eberle) - Imagination
009. 1940 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Fools Rush In (Where Angels Fear To Tread)
010. 1940 - Ink Spots - When The Swallows Come Back To Capistrano
011. 1940 - Glenn Miller - Pennsylvania 6-5000
012. 1940 - Andrews Sisters feat. OVic Schoen - The Woodpecker Song
013. 1940 - Frank Sinatra & The Tommy Dorsey - Imagination
014. 1940 - Charlie Barnet and His Orchestra - Redskin Rhumba
015. 1940 - Andrews Sisters - Beat Me, Daddy, Eight To The Bar
016. 1940 - Jan Savitt & His Orchestra - Tuxedo Junction
017. 1940 - Harry James & His Orchestra - The Flight Of The Bumble Bee
018. 1940 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Star Dust
019. 1940 - Joe Sullivan - I've Got A Crush On You
020. 1940 - Tiny Hill & His Orchestra - Five Foot Two, Eyes of Blue 
021. 1940 - Ink Spots - I'm Gettin' Sentimental Over You
022. 1940 - Earl Hines & His Orchestra - Number 19
023. 1940 - Smoothies - Down By The O-Hi-O
024. 1941 - Glenn Miller - Chattanooga Choo Choo
025. 1941 - Sammy Kaye - Daddy
026. 1941 - Jimmy Dorsey - Green Eyes
027. 1941 - Glenn Miller - Elmer's Tune
028. 1941 - Jimmy Dorsey & His Orchestra - Blue Champagne
029. 1941 - Glenn Miller - Song Of The Volga Boatmen
030. 1941 - Tommy Dorsey Frank Sinatra - Oh Look At Me Now
031. 1941 - Horace Heidt - I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire
032. 1941 - Freddy Martin - The Hut - Sut Song (A Swedish Serenade)
033. 1941 - Will Bradley - Scrub Me Mama With A Boogie Beat
034. 1941 - Andrews Sisters Andrews Sisters - I'll Be With You In Apple Blossom Time
035. 1941 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - Five O'Clock Whistle
036. 1941 - Dick Jurgens - Elmer's Tune
037. 1941 - Duke Ellington & His Famous Orchestra - Take The 'a' Train
038. 1941 - Andrews Sisters - Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy
039. 1941 - Gene Krupa Orch V Anita O'Day - Georgia On My Mind
040. 1941 - Xavier Cugat Orch V Dinah Shore - Yours (Quierme Mucho)
041. 1941 - Andrews Sisters - Sleepy Serenade
042. 1941 - Andrews Sisters - Sonny Boy
043. 1941 - Artie Shaw - It Had to be You
044. 1941 - Gene Autry - You Are My Sunshine
045. 1941 - Ella Fitzgerald - The Muffin Man
046. 1941 - Ernest Tubb - Walking The Floor Over You
047. 1941 - Cab Calloway & His Orchestra - Bye Bye Blues
048. 1941 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra - Air Mail Special
049. 1941 - Woody Herman & His Orchestra - (Hurry Back To) Sorrento
050. 1941 - Billie Holiday - God Bless The Child
051. 1941 - Carmen Miranda - Mama Euquero (I Want My Mama)
052. 1941 - Xavier Cugat & His Waldorf-Astoria Orchestra feat. vLena Romay - Chica, Chica, Boom, Chic
053. 1942 - Glenn Miller (Ray Eberle) - Moonlight Cocktail
054. 1942 - Kay Kyser (Harry Babbitt & Julie Conway) - Jingle Jangle Jingle
055. 1942 - Glenn Miller (Tex Beneke & Marion Hutton) - (I've Got a Gal In) Kalamazoo
056. 1942 - Jimmy Dorsey (Bob Eberly & Helen O'Connell) - Tangerine
057. 1942 - Glenn Miller - String of Pearls
058. 1942 - Benny Goodman - Jersey Bounce
059. 1942 - Bing Crosby - Deep in the Heart of Texas
060. 1942 - Glenn Miller (Ray Eberle) - (There'll Be Bluebirds Over) The White Cliffs of Dover
061. 1942 - Ray Noble (Snooky Lanson) - By the Light of the Silv'ry Moon
062. 1942 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra - A String Of Pearls 
063. 1942 - Andrews Sisters - Three Little Sisters
064. 1942 - Glenn Miller - American Patrol
065. 1942 - Ink Spots - Someone's Rocking My Dreamboat
066. 1942 - Andrews Sisters - Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree
067. 1942 - Andrews Sisters - Here Comes The Navy
068. 1942 - Hal McIntyre - This Is The Army, Mr. Jones
069. 1942 - Artie Shae - St. James Infirmary
070. 1942 - Horace Heidt - Little Bo Peep Has Lost Her Jeep
071. 1942 - Artie Shaw - Begin The Beguine
072. 1942 - Mills Brothers - Paper Doll
073. 1942 - Guy Lombardo - Frankie And Johnny
074. 1942 - Jimmy Dorsey - Wonder When My Baby's Coming Home
075. 1942 - Carson Robison - 1942 Turkey In The Straw
076. 1942 - Lionel Hampton - Flying Home
077. 1942 - Lucky Millinder - Big Fat Mama
078. 1942 - Dinah Shore - Goodnight, Capt. Curly-Head
079. 1942 - Ted Weems - Deep In The Heart Of Texas
080. 1943 - Song Spinners - Comin' In On A Wing And A Prayer
081. 1943 - Bing Crosby & Andrews Sisters - Pistol Packin' Mama
082. 1943 - Frank Sinatra - You'll Never Know
083. 1943 - Jacques Renard - As Time Goes By
084. 1943 - Bing Crosby - Moonlight Becomes You
085. 1943 - Frank Sinatra - Sunday Monday or Always
086. 1943 - Glenn Miller - Rhapsody in Blue
087. 1943 - Frank Sinatra - Oh, What a Beautiful Mornin'
088. 1943 - Benny Goodman - Mission to Moscow
089. 1943 - King Cole's Trio - All for You
090. 1943 - Tommy Dorsey - Boogie Woogie
091. 1943 - Duke Ellington - Take The A Train
092. 1943 - Harry James - Two O'Clock Jump
093. 1943 - Alvino Rey - The Army Air Corps
094. 1943 - Tommy Dorsey - Song Of India
095. 1943 - Glenn Miller - In The Mood
096. 1943 - Lena Horne - Stormy Weather
097. 1943 - Carson Robison - That Old Grey Mare Is Back Where She Used To Be
098. 1943 - Judy Garland - Zing! Went The Strings Of My Heart
099. 1943 - Tommy Dorsey - Star Dust
100. 1944 - Bing Crosby - Swinging on a Star
101. 1944 - Andrews Sisters - Shoo-Shoo Baby
102. 1944 - Bing Crosby & Andrews Sisters - Don't Fence Me In
103. 1944 - Jimmy Dorsey - Besame Mucho
104. 1944 - Bing Crosby & Andrews Sisters - A Hot Time In The Town Of Berlin
105. 1944 - Bing Crosby & Andrews Sisters - Is You Is Or Is You Aiin't(Ma' Baby)
106. 1944 - Bing Crosby - Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ra
107. 1944 - Tommy Dorsey & His Orchestra (Vocal Frank Sinatra) - I'll Be Seeing You
108. 1944 - Dick Haymes & Helen Forrest - It Had to Be You
109. 1944 - Al Trace ('Red' Maddock) - Mairzy Doats
110. 1944 - Jo Stafford - I Love You
111. 1944 - King Cole Trio - Straighten Up and Fly Right
112. 1944 - Four King Sisters - I'll Get By (As Long As I Have You)
113. 1944 - Johnny Mercer - G.I. Jive
114. 1944 - Andrews Sisters - Tico-Tico
115. 1944 - Tommy Dorsey (Jo Stafford & the Pied Pipers) - Embraceable You
116. 1944 - Xavier Cugat (Miguelito Valdez) - Babalu
117. 1944 - Tex Ritter - There's a New Moon Over My Shoulder
118. 1944 - Glenn Miller & His Orchestra - A String of Pearls 
119. 1944 - Benny Goodman & His Orchestra - And the Angels Sing 
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 14, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> hey, has anyone mentioned this ride on any of the other boards?
> Scott




I haven't seen it anywhere but here. I recommend posting this ride on the following sites:
http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/forumdisplay.php?forumid=4
http://balloontiresociety.ning.com/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BalloonTireBicycles/

I am willing to post this info but I am not able to make the ride and not a Diego local so I would not be able to answer any important questions...so if one of the principals could do it...otherwise let me know if you need help.


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 15, 2008)

Good idea old hotrod, sorry to hear that you cant make it.

But I know you got other stuff going on.:eek:


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 21, 2008)

*Art Work Coming!!!*

I am working on a flyer and shirt design for the ride this weekend I will contact Scott about his logo today!...I have mentioned it on the balloon tire board but, all they do is banter back and forth I think they should make it a sellers forum sure gets boring on there... and the Yahoo format SUCKS!!! 

J-Me


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 21, 2008)

AWESOME J-me.... I was working on the written section of the invite. I can send it to you or could you email me the map and logos so I can complete the fliers. I spoke to Bernard from the Cyclone Coasters yesterday... I told him I will be attending the first ride in April. I want to pass out the fliers to them and their friends.  Looking like a heck of a turn out... After party at my house?... You don't have to go home if you don't want... Find a great spot the carpet.. or crash early and get one of the guest rooms!!!!


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 21, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> AWESOME J-me.... I was working on the written section of the invite. I can send it to you or could you email me the map and logos so I can complete the fliers. I spoke to Bernard from the Cyclone Coasters yesterday... I told him I will be attending the first ride in April. I want to pass out the fliers to them and their friends.  Looking like a heck of a turn out... After party at my house?... You don't have to go home if you don't want... Find a great spot the carpet.. or crash early and get one of the guest rooms!!!!




How far are you from the meet spot Jr?? I may want one of those guest rooms??

55 Corvette

PM me, Ok


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 21, 2008)

55' Corvette Custom said:


> How far are you from the meet spot Jr?? I may want one of those guest rooms??
> 
> 55 Corvette
> 
> PM me, Ok






Are you pub crawlin' that you can't make the drive back??? :eek:


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Mar 21, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> Are you pub crawlin' that you can't make the drive back??? :eek:





Yeah Im gonna see if I can get drunk on H20 that night!!!!!!!!!

I may wanna stay down there I wanna ride the next day maybe??


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Mar 24, 2008)

The Ride is in San Diego 92109.... I live in San Diego 92129... Or Rancho Penasquitos... About 20 minutes by car from the beach inland of off the 56. I plan to partake in the nectar that day and my wife will drive me home. My boys will load my bikes back up... I'm good... I just want to offer some of those from out of town a place to rest there heads.... if they should decide to follow suit.  Hey Vette your welcome to crash and will reserve on room for you if you should want it.  I'll PM you soon


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 26, 2008)

*bump*

bump to the top


----------



## schwinnfreak (Mar 26, 2008)

*gazebo*

mon-fri. they hand out food to the homeless at that gazebo.lived in M.B. for 8 yrs and P.b. for 10 can spot many of my old places on that map.the homeless are chased out of there on the weekends you guys should be OK. would love to ride with everybody but unfortunatelyt wont be able to make it.that board walk started the whole balloon tire madness for me.great bike trails miles and miles of off street riding


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 31, 2008)

*Don't forget*

 bump bu mp


----------



## kendemned (Apr 16, 2008)

*It's getting close!!!*

Another week and a 1/2


 



Ken


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 16, 2008)

*Gettin Ready*

Started to dig out my bikes for the ride can't lock-em up forever.... 

J...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 16, 2008)

I still have to go over to Mikes and check tires and lube hubs and chains and then we have to finish the final testing on mikes SS to make sure it's up for it. we also have to finalize who's coming with us from up here. and then there's the question of what to bring. we'll figure it out. 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2008)

Does everyone who wants to go have something to ride?? upon request I can probably supply a bike or two if we have riders without something to ride. hopefully we have room.:o 
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 21, 2008)

*Just A Reminder to Gooo!*

I justed asked GOD to give us perfect weather....  no answer, got a voice mail... I am go-in anyway!!! 

J...


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2008)

God works in mysterious ways but if you do have great weather make sure to thank HIM


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 22, 2008)

militarymonark said:


> God works in mysterious ways but if you do have great weather make sure to thank HIM





FYI the weather seems to look nice for the ride maybe in the high 60's to low 70's they said for San Diego on the weekend.

55 Corvette

PS Now what to bring, HMMM


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

another example of the positive power of prayer 
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 22, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> another example of the positive power of prayer
> Scott




Ok then how about my request for a honey to ride with me on Sat, thats still unanswered.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

we'll see, she my be there! I'm bringing a single friend and there may be others. 
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 22, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> we'll see, she my be there! I'm bringing a single friend and there may be others.
> Scott




Good to know Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 22, 2008)

*Earth Quake...*

My Wife has actually picked a boy's bike to ride she can outride me...:eek: 

Cory better show... 

J...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

my last girlfriend came home one day and told me she had 5 personalities and 4 of them hated me. I'm taking a brake for a while. 
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 22, 2008)

We will talk in Sd about this LOL.


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 22, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> my last girlfriend came home one day and told me she had 5 personalities and 4 of them hated me. I'm taking a brake for a while.
> Scott




From the 4 personalities or her???


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 22, 2008)

schwinnja said:


> From the 4 personalities or her???




ROFLMAO, many interpretations to that eh.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 22, 2008)

I left her a few years ago and since then she has passed away.my life was pretty crazy for a while. I'm taking a break from looking for a replacement complaint department manager/psycho axe murderer. my new motto is "I don't play hard to get, I play hard to want." I have an application they have to fill out. first question is "have you ever referred to yourself as we?"
Scott


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 22, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> I left her a few years ago and since then she has passed away.my life was pretty crazy for a while. I'm taking a break from looking for a replacement complaint department manager/psycho axe murderer. my new motto is "I don't play hard to get, I play hard to want." I have an application they have to fill out. first question is "have you ever referred to yourself as we?"
> Scott




Scott can you send me one of those blank apps, that is a riot and I may try that LOL.

"Here Sweetie can you fill this out." - I can just imagine the reaction :O


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm having trouble keeping morale up, up here! My sister has to work saturday and can't make it, Mike is complaining about fuel prices (I don't blame him, his truck gets 12mpg and diesel is over $4.00 per gallon!:eek: and San Diego is around 190miles one way from here thats $120.00-140.00 in fuel!), My friend Marlene is worried she won't be able to keep up, on and on it goes!! if Mike doesn't go I may have to come by myself which means no streamliner (I refuse to hang it off the back of my car!) maybe the Pilot I rode last time or the 1944 both of them are riders and not trailer queens. Jaime is supposed to bring his streamliner and Mike and I were going to bring ours, but then Mike wanted to bring the Flying Ace which will never be done in time since we haven't touched it for days. I don't know what he's thinking! ok, I've vented, I feel better



Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Apr 24, 2008)

*Welllllll....*

Sometimes things don't work out the way we plan... Not being employed SUCKS I have been there before or over employed as well...no time off...you gotta eat and pay bills No one is gonna point the finger if you can't go!!   and as far as keeping up I have not road a 60 pound bike in 20 years..so  slow I go besides it is 5 mph only! they will give you a ticket!!! 

What ever you guys want do is cool NO PROBLEM !!!

I really a think you guys keep everything going on here!!!

I still have to put together my bikes as well and I am a pack rat deluxe!!!

*F- the GAS PRICES!!!!*

I am taking my Hemi Engine block in today to get rebuilt!!!

I'll ride a bike to work...  yeah right   

J...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 24, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> I'm thinkin ride this weekend or swapmeet in a week, spending money or possabily making money. I'm leaning towards making money. can't afford both weekends so I think it is going to be the swapmeet. I was lookin foward to doing the ride but $$ dictates what I will be doin. gettin laid off sucks!




Completely understand I just paid $40 to fill up a Honda Civic:eek: Crazy
We're going to ride after the swap in Newport, Make sure you bring a bike with you


----------



## kendemned (Apr 26, 2008)

*See you all*

In a couple hours 


Ken


----------



## walter branche (Apr 27, 2008)

*report for the california ride,, memory lane etc..*

where is the report of the ride in california?? were you all too tired to post?? how about memory lane ,,did flat tire ,obtain a new,, old treasure,, we all, who did not make the scene ,need to know  ,,thanks walter branche


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, what the heck is this BS. You guys pimp a ride all over the net for months that I can't go on then don't tell us about it-no pics-nothing...what happened, turn into an all-nighter at Tim's or Junior's?


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 27, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> Yeah, what the heck is this BS. You guys pimp a ride all over the net for months that I can't go on then don't tell us about it-no pics-nothing...what happened, turn into an all-nighter at Tim's or Junior's?




LOL I was a good ride not as long as you like old hotrod but was visually pleasing to say the least.

FYI Old hotrod no tim this ride


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 27, 2008)

*oh well*

I couldnt make the ride either, so definitely post some pics or a video if anyone made one. Luckilly the LB ride is coming up so I can get a little fix.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 27, 2008)

AntonyR said:


> I couldnt make the ride either, so definitely post some pics or a video if anyone made one. Luckilly the LB ride is coming up so I can get a little fix.




Don't forget the swap and ride in Newport vs. Long Beach on 5/4. There may be a few show up in LB but most will be in Newport


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

I didn't get home 'til 11:30P.M.!! $76.00 dollars in gas!!:eek: 
I'm going to breakfast with my parents, I'll post some pictures later. oh, and the sights that 55' Corvette Custom is referring to included a guy in a speedo rollerblading whild dancing to disco music! I could have lived without that! 
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2008)

teaser




Scott


----------



## kendemned (Apr 27, 2008)

*fuel prices were outrageous*



37fleetwood said:


> I didn't get home 'til 11:30P.M.!! $76.00 dollars in gas!!:eek:
> I'm going to breakfast with my parents, I'll post some pictures later. oh, and the sights that 55' Corvette Custom is referring to included a guy in a speedo rollerblading whild dancing to disco music! I could have lived without that!
> Scott




I stopped on the way home and paid 4.15 a gallon:eek: 
 I will also have pics up later. Have family matters that need to be tended to.



  Ken


----------



## 55' Corvette Custom (Apr 27, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> I didn't get home 'til 11:30P.M.!! $76.00 dollars in gas!!:eek:
> I'm going to breakfast with my parents, I'll post some pictures later. oh, and the sights that 55' Corvette Custom is referring to included a guy in a speedo rollerblading whild dancing to disco music! I could have lived without that!
> Scott





I missed that guy, but I saw quite a few distractions that I wouldn't of mined following home .(females that is)

But the wedding that was goin on toward the end of the day was too funny. Never seen wedding pics taken with that background before LOL. And the brides comment to us  was priceless.

BTW I got home around 7:30 or so Scott, was a huge race after I got on the freeway to home.  Gas Bill was like 40 for my 2WD 4cyl 4runner. 

Schwinnja should be the one gripin about the fuel since he uses diesel .

Was a fun time for me, hope all the rest had a blast too.

Did anyone see what jrs kid did exactly to break his bike like that?? very interesting to say the least.


----------



## schwinnja (Apr 27, 2008)

Schwinnja should be the one gripin about the fuel since he uses diesel .

No complaints from me!!!
Only 200 miles round trip for me but I wanted to go ride.

Nice to meet Scott , Ray and Jamie!!!
Thanks to Junior and his family and Jamie and his wife for hosting!!!!!

See you next Sunday in Balboa!!!!


----------



## bike (Aug 20, 2012)

*In about late 1990*

I was living in PB san diego- I was chillin on new years and I heard some strange noises - was about 100 bikes with klaxons and sirens going by! I was hyped and grabbed my elgin twin bar hotrod and caught up-part of the san diego bike club - we had t-shirts- xmas parade rides -bbqs -bar crawls- was the best ever- just vaorized- used to advertized in the free paper -RIDES FOR OLD BIKES FROM SO MISSION on sunday etc- never happend again- what happend to the peeops and bbikes?!@?!?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 20, 2012)

Boy this brings back memories of a long passed ride! we do still manage to get down there every once in a while. in fact I think someone mentioned riding there soon, who knows. maybe if you plan, and host a ride, we'll come down, just remember I live over 200 miles away so it takes quite a bit for me to make down your way.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Aug 21, 2012)

*I'm There*

I recently moved from Clairemont down to Crown Point (Pacific Beach). I cruise the Boardwalk and/or Bayside all the time. It's a shame that it's rare I see a vintage bike rolling around.

Any other PB locals around? Maybe meet up at one of the local watering holes?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 21, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> my personal rule is you have to wear shorts over the spandex so I don't get sick or something. no promises from the AV crowd, i"ll try though.:o
> Scott




Just the mental image of me in spandex is a buzz kill.  I make spandex cry out for cotton.  Good luck with our ride.  Sounds like big fun.  Wish I was local, SD is a beautiful place.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Aug 21, 2012)

Any dude in spandex is a buzz kill... I cruise the Boardwalk and/or Bayside all the time. It's a shame that it's rare I see a vintage bike rolling around.

Any other PB locals around? Maybe meet up at one of the local watering holes? Let me know!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 14, 2013)

keithesser said:


> Any dude in spandex is a buzz kill... I cruise the Boardwalk and/or Bayside all the time. It's a shame that it's rare I see a vintage bike rolling around.
> 
> Any other PB locals around? Maybe meet up at one of the local watering holes? Let me know!




What? You guys do this once?.. Tour duh fats coming up.. Don't wanna be the only balloon from sd there!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, you're really going back for this one!


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 14, 2013)

You won't be the only one...this will be three years in a row for a bunch of us

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157627821552524/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157627697361923/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 14, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> You won't be the only one...this will be three years in a row for a bunch of us
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157627821552524/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157627697361923/




Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------

